# Spent grounds stuck-puck



## teejay41 (Mar 9, 2015)

Hi all.

I am experiencing an odd situation where on removal of the portafilter (bottomless), the spent puck remains stuck to the E61 (IMS) screen and the basket comes away empty. This happens about 40% of the time. It's never been a problem before. I am using a VST 18g basket loaded with 17g, but if I go over the 17g to say, 18g, it happens all the more often.

Tamp is 30lb as ever, measured by a click-tamp thingy and all other parameters remain the same. Beans are Foundry's Karengera washing station Nyamashake district, Western Rwanda, roasted about 4 months ago. Grind is such that 2:1 (34g) pull takes about 25secs.

I am keen to fix this if only to preserve cleanliness of the group-head recess and seal.

Any remedial suggestions please anyone?

Tony.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Not enough headroom for the puck as it expands which can lead to extraction issues. Some beans will expand (absorb more water) than others. Recommend getting a VST 20 grm for dosing 18grm. Should solve the problem.


----------



## teejay41 (Mar 9, 2015)

Thanks Systemic. I should have realised. As you can see from my footer signature, I have a range of VST baskets, so I'll move to the 20g for these beans. And yes, they do seem bulkier than most when ground and wetted.

Tony.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Yes it happens to me occasionally with certain beans, especially if I put a bit too much in. Usually I am 18g +/- .3 but sometimes when dialling in I get a bit more. I think 'oh well let's see what happens' and that's when it sticks. Also if you leave the PF locked in longer than normal when using more grinds it seems more likely. Some coffees do bulk up more than others. Usually though with VST they say +/-1g from nominal is ok.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Completely the opposite for me. If the dose is low, than the spent puck will be stuck to the shower screen. It is solved, at least for me, if I up the dose slightly. As per above, it is coffee dependent, it happens with some, not with others. Currently using a VST 18g and IMS shower screen on Pro 700 (e61 machine).


----------

